# Hot glue chemical resistivity



## samuel-a (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone elaborate on his experience with hot glue and it's resistance to chemicals ?

I'm constructing new vent/fume hood, the glue will not come in contact with any material, though, gasses and vapor will come in contact with it.

Thanks, Sam


----------

